# [SOLVED] how can i Removing excessive ads from Living Play entertainment



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

I recently dowloaded Living Play Entertainment because of this stupid online reward where if you download another game or application you get game credits for that game and I should have known not to trust it. I used Rivo Uninstaller to attempt to uninstall the thing I downloaded and it seemed to work at first, but now I've been noticing (while using Chrome) that a lot of random words are highlighted blue and double underlined, such as you would see in wikipedia as a link to the definition of a word (although half the time it is just the link to a stupid ad) and ive noticed that every one of the double underlined highlighted words links to livingplay.com and its making me angry.. and i cant seem to find anything that has to do with living play in my computer.. also when i use Iexplore its even worse because I get pop ups, not that I ever use it on purpose.

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with security/firewall but I couldn't find an adware section in the forums.

any suggestions? thankss


oh and actually, the one place it seems like i can find anything that relates to livingplay on my computer is in my task manager Processes, but it doesn't seem to be using my cpu.. or atleast less than 1%


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: how can i Removing excessive ads from Living Play entertainment*

Have you checked add/remove programs to see if there's anything there to uninstall? Also check your browsers addons and see if it installed an addon in there.


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: how can i Removing excessive ads from Living Play entertainment*

haha wow i guess i didnt think of that, apparently livingplay downloaded an "Extension" whatever that means, into my browser, and i had to uninstall it from there, thanks for the advice!


----------



## sheilanat (Aug 4, 2011)

I had the same problem until recently when I went to LivingPlay. I no longer have this problem. They will start out telling you to check the add/remove programs but at the bottom of the instructions they have a link "_If for some reason you cannot find your Start Menu, or the Add/Remove Process does not work for you, click the link below for additional removal assistance: Remove LivingPlay._" Click on "Remove LivingPlay" to download the uninstaller and you should be okay.


----------

